# Vuelta "carbon corsa" 50LE road wheelset....mmmmm!



## Spinman (Jul 15, 2005)

hey just got a set of these from the Nashbar folks.They are 20f/24r blk.bladed and have this finish on them that is a painted on logo in big white letters VUELTA and CARBON FIFTY LE IN RED.Now thats alot of graphics to stare at,but here's the deal...the logo is not a removeable decal....major bummer!..but the front hub will spin for days and they seem to be built strong.I'm probably sending them back and ordering a alloy 38mm.rim and hubs from bikehubstore..so other than finding something to cover the logo that actually covers it without compromising the wheel's looks and function,i will be returning these wheels with disappointment....it's crazy to just do that based on looks....RIGHT?


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Spinman said:


> hey just got a set of these from the Nashbar folks.They are 20f/24r blk.bladed and have this finish on them that is a painted on logo in big white letters VUELTA and CARBON FIFTY LE IN RED.Now thats alot of graphics to stare at,but here's the deal...the logo is not a removeable decal....major bummer!..but the front hub will spin for days and they seem to be built strong.I'm probably sending them back and ordering a alloy 38mm.rim and hubs from bikehubstore..so other than finding something to cover the logo that actually covers it without compromising the wheel's looks and function,i will be returning these wheels with disappointment....it's crazy to just do that based on looks....RIGHT?


what's crazy is thinking that because the front wheel 'spins forever' the wheels are really good.


----------



## Spinman (Jul 15, 2005)

That was never my intension to imply that a nicely spinning wheel was the factor to consider the wheelset a terrific wheel.It may and may not be so great a wheelset because i have not ridin it yet,i have been trying to get used to all of the graphics on the wheel...you know! kinda like a spinning billboard,some is okay but these seem a little much for me.But if someone would chime in on their review of the Vuelta's that may help with the decision to keep them or send them back...if it were as simple to just peel off the decals,i would'nt be wasting time here asking opinions,i'd be out shakin them down on a dry day in ptld.....Beers to ya!


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

I took the bait and invested five minutes of my life looking 'em up. They're boat anchors. Nashbar's blurb says this - "Ultra lightweight wheel set at only 2025 g for a pair". "Ultra lightweight" would be under 1300 grams - but then you wouldn't get them for $750 either. And $750 is robbery for a 2000+ gram wheelset. My 50mm deep all carbon (rim) wheelset is 1579 grams. Their carbon trim means nothing except to the coffee-shop crowd. But you have to decide what matters when it comes to spending your money.


----------



## Spinman (Jul 15, 2005)

I would think that a 2000g wheelset would have no place in a non-coffee shop garage,but that said i also believe at some point all of the current carbon wonder bikes and wheels will be throw away in the not too distant future.We have been told thru media and magazines that if we are'nt riding or useing the latest techno,carbon,whatever that we are falling behind and are destined to spend our senior years riding between coffee shops and bike shops...i personally could give a Rat's A$% what components weigh in at...besides all of that ultralight talk is just that Blah Blah!!
I did'nt pay $750..i got a deal and no shipping and im 220# and mid 50's and i'd trade it all for a coffee from Cafe de Monde in new orleans....WOW!
A $2000.00 set of carbon clinchers are'nt going to make this coffee clincher any faster anywhere.
I was originally just lookin for a review by some other coffee shop ridin Ludditte's.
The search continues!


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

2000+grams is heavy for mountain bike wheels...and i'm not sure i'd trust anything that Nashbar markets. who knows where they're made.


----------



## Spinman (Jul 15, 2005)

They are'nt mountain bike wheels and almost every component on bikes today is made out of the US. These wheels were made in taiwan and i've heard more good than bad and we americans want good stuff at the right price.For me the superlight wheels would NOT! make me go faster,unless of course i carried my lighten'd wallet of a $2000k wheelset.Trek bikes are'nt made here unless you are buying a $8000k wonderbike.
Most of the really nice stuff is made overseas,it does'nt matter who the middle man is,it's the way it is...but as long as the price is right!...everybody is happy.
Weight weenie stuff is for the racer crowd anyway.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

Here's what's happening in my house. I have a set of Vuelta something, bladed 20/24, they've been fine over the past 9 months. Graphics are 'bold', but, whatever. I like them, they look cool, and they ride pretty good. 
I am not a pro, or hipster, or full time roadie, just a guy who likes to ride bikes. 40ish, 240ish. For the record, I ride 3-4 times a week, split between this and the MTB. 
Proofreaders will note I am 240 on 20/24. Maybe I court death, maybe the heavy wheels put up with me, maybe I am lucky. My FS MTB is 24/28 radial front, and I've run them for a long time, (broke one spoke rear, twanged it on a rock). None if this is for performance, I just thought they were cool, and I've been enjoying all my bikes.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

Spinman said:


> They are'nt mountain bike wheels and almost every component on bikes today is made out of the US. These wheels were made in taiwan and i've heard more good than bad and we americans want good stuff at the right price.For me the superlight wheels would NOT! make me go faster,unless of course i carried my lighten'd wallet of a $2000k wheelset.Trek bikes are'nt made here unless you are buying a $8000k wonderbike.
> Most of the really nice stuff is made overseas,it does'nt matter who the middle man is,it's the way it is...but as long as the price is right!...everybody is happy.
> Weight weenie stuff is for the racer crowd anyway.


i KNOW they're not mtb wheels. what i WAS saying was that 2000g is heavy even for mtb wheels...it's especially heavy for road wheels. hopefully they're well built and will last. 
if you keep them.


----------



## Spinman (Jul 15, 2005)

davez26...you get it!..my only problem with these wheels has been the big time graphics,but hey!..can't se them when you are mashin the pedals...right? so who cares?
I'm in the same boat with ya brother on body wgt. #220,but the deal through nash. was very good. Hope all of the players with big $ wheels find what they are lookin for,and down the road find that they need to sell them on the forum classified's to the Ludditte riders who can finally afford a overpriced imported carbon wheelset that will look cool sittin in front of the local starbuck's on a saturday morning.
Like i said...dave you are soooo right on!


----------



## Spinman (Jul 15, 2005)

These wheels are starting to grow on me as far as their appearence is concerned.I still need to ride them to make the final decision.They came with what appears to be cork brake pad inserts to help with any heat build up on the alloy rim,but i will have to see if the pads compromise braking efficientcy.Sorry for the attitude in the previous posts,i guess i should have opened the discussion a different way.
I always wanted a set of carbon wheels even way back when we all started to see them show up on the team bikes of the TOUR,but with the trickle down effect of technology it has taken awhile to put some of that on the common riders bike(for whatever the reason)!..i think the key is to educate ones self to the real world pro's & con's of such a wheelset,the first reaction i had to this particular wheelset was PRICE!
Then the very next thought was spoke count,wheel wgt.,rider wgt.limit and thinking if i don't like the graphics i could just peel them off and go naked..so to speak!,but vuelta sealed them under some kind of thin coating..but thats ok,it may be better in the long run.It seems crazy to me that some,myself included will consider buying (2) wheel's for $2000k for the most part a partime pleasure vehicle,but think that dollar figure is crazy when it comes to car tires and wheels IMO,but we are all different! thank you God!
Like Clint Eastwood said:"A man's got to know his Limitations"


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

Spinman said:


> These wheels are starting to grow on me as far as their appearence is concerned.I still need to ride them to make the final decision.They came with what appears to be cork brake pad inserts to help with any heat build up on the alloy rim,but i will have to see if the pads compromise braking efficientcy.Sorry for the attitude in the previous posts,i guess i should have opened the discussion a different way.
> I always wanted a set of carbon wheels even way back when we all started to see them show up on the team bikes of the TOUR,but with the trickle down effect of technology it has taken awhile to put some of that on the common riders bike(for whatever the reason)!..i think the key is to educate ones self to the real world pro's & con's of such a wheelset,the first reaction i had to this particular wheelset was PRICE!
> Then the very next thought was spoke count,wheel wgt.,rider wgt.limit and thinking if i don't like the graphics i could just peel them off and go naked..so to speak!,but vuelta sealed them under some kind of thin coating..but thats ok,it may be better in the long run.It seems crazy to me that some,myself included will consider buying (2) wheel's for $2000k for the most part a partime pleasure vehicle,but think that dollar figure is crazy when it comes to car tires and wheels IMO,but we are all different! thank you God!
> Like Clint Eastwood said:"A man's got to know his Limitations"


I think at some point you just started talking to yourself on this thread... enjoy your pleasure vehicle, sir.


----------



## Spinman (Jul 15, 2005)

Thanxs for the observation!...not rambling!..but for $650.00 we'll see, so far pretty nice.


----------



## grantaadams (Dec 23, 2010)

*Any update?*



davez26 said:


> Here's what's happening in my house. I have a set of Vuelta something, bladed 20/24, they've been fine over the past 9 months. Graphics are 'bold', but, whatever. I like them, they look cool, and they ride pretty good.
> I am not a pro, or hipster, or full time roadie, just a guy who likes to ride bikes. 40ish, 240ish. For the record, I ride 3-4 times a week, split between this and the MTB.
> Proofreaders will note I am 240 on 20/24. Maybe I court death, maybe the heavy wheels put up with me, maybe I am lucky. My FS MTB is 24/28 radial front, and I've run them for a long time, (broke one spoke rear, twanged it on a rock). None if this is for performance, I just thought they were cool, and I've been enjoying all my bikes.


I'm a true Clydesdale. 6'2" 250lbs at present. At race time leaned out to a staggering 220......

Been looking for an affordable set of wheels to treat as race wheels. Just grabbed a set from Nashbar for $520. I've been riding Velomax wheels for years. Always true. Always dependable. Want carbon aero but am a working man. Spending a grand not gonna happen. Ride a Cannondale CAAD9 and a Litespeed Tachyon. The wheels look decent. Considering my size and weight, am not gonna spend a moment worrying if they are 1700 or 2000 grams. Who cares. Just wanna know they're a decent wheel and dependable and can handle my girth! Do you have any feedback you'd like to share? Trying to decide..... Keep or return.


----------



## davez26 (Nov 15, 2010)

So far, I got nuthin'. As in, nothing has happened. Like my Subaru, these are boring. I ride them, I change tires when needed, everything is great. No issues. I stripped the stickers, and I did scrape the sidewall in pavement crack. 
No drama, I just ride them, and they have been trouble-free.


----------



## grantaadams (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the response. Appreciate the time. Boring is fine. Issue free is great.


----------



## bikerector (Oct 31, 2012)

I've had vuelta wheels before those not the carbon ones. I suspect it's all the same quality, they're basically generic/OEM style wheels. They're nothing great but not horrible. What you would be getting with the vuelta carbon wheels is a cheap carbon rim with a cheap hub, probably formula. It will all work okay but again, not the greatest. Personally, at your weight (it's also my weight) I would go for a custom built aluminum set or save up for something like Boyd's Carbon wheels since they offer a fat guy build on all of their wheels.

Personally, I wouldn't trust the low spoke count on an unproven rim. If it was 24f/28r it might be worth a gamble. Looks like you already grabbed them so you might as well try them. I wouldn't go ramming them into potholes and such. Think light while riding, meaning get out of the saddle to ride over some stuff when you need to. I've successfully ridden lightweight wheels without issue by doing this even though I was at the top of the weight tolerance on some wheels. Training wheels get over built because I beat the crap out of them and I'm more likely to do something really stupid after bonking on a training ride than when I'm "with it" in a race.


----------



## grantaadams (Dec 23, 2010)

Thanks for the feedback. Will digest it a bit and then decide what to do. I can always return them as soon as they arrive and lose $6 in shipping and move on.

Totally crossed on what to do but the Boyd wheels are out of my league. If I save that much coin at once, it will go to a family vacation fund or an education bill or something else required.

May just send them back and move on. Wheel envy I guess.


----------

